# Good product, but need beter quality controls



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, I just bought this jointer. Mine worked out fine. After setting it up, and before putting any wood on it, I checked the tables for coplaner, then checked the fences, then checked the blades.

The only thing amiss was that the blades were not installed exactly level to the outfeed. It was an easy fix.

After that, I put some wood through it to test and it all came out good.

I am puzzled why the tech support told you to shim the infeed table. Usually, the outfeed is shimmed. From what I understand, you don't need to take apart the jointer to shim it either. I wouldn't discount the grizzly yet though. When I did my research, comparable models from other brands were around $600 to $650… while the grizzly is $400 plus $74 shipping and it has a built in mobile base. But, I did hear that some HD's are clearing out the Ridgid jointers for $200, you might want to jump on that if you can.


----------



## longhornboyd45 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into the rigid. I'm really thinking about the Jet. Not sure just yet. I wish this one would have worked out from the get-go.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"it has plenty of power given it is only a 110 machine " 
Are you rating the power of the jointer on the four , 1/32" passes that you made with brand new blades ?
It seems to me that Grizzly should be responsible for your freight and crate material charges…they're the ones that shipped out defective equipment…you ordered and paid for a NEW machine , not a "fixer upper".


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Surprised to hear that … I bought the same jointer a year ago, and with the exception of a knicked knife (which they replaced ASAP) I have been happy as a clam with it.

If you are on Sawmill Creek, the owner of Grizzly is a regular there and seems to appreciate knowing about problems like this.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings longhornedboyd:

Well…......... What can I say? It's a Grizzly piece of crap…....I wouldn't buy a nut and bolt from them people. Several years ago, I owned 2 Grizzly machines. Both broke and flew apart (especially the bandsaw). And I do mean FLEW APART….. parts everywhere. Junk…. pure junk…. I'll never own another one. All I can tell you is: Buyer beware, but you've already had that experience, haven't you? Keep on keeping on…...


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Truly stunning. This is the first poor review I have seen on Grizzly power tools…


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know how you gave them 3 and a half stars. Are you masochistic?! I would have put a minus in front of the stars. After my sharpener I got from them I would have to agree with Rick.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the Ridgid jointer for $301 at HD. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up a bit before I get out to the garage and put it together, but the reviews were strong. I got their planer too and the assembly there was an absolute breeze.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have had this jointer for about 9 months. I have used it a lot and I have never had any problems with it. I only advise people to not use this jointer without the dust collector attached and running. Otherwise, the discharge shoot will clog.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It seems like pretty basic Quality Control issues.

The Grizzly machines that work … tend to get good reviews. The bottom line problem, though, is that it appears as though a higher percentage of Grizzly machines might arrive with defects/problems than with other brands.

I have no idea whether that's true. Grizzly might simply sell a HECK of a lot of machines, so … the SAME defect rate might translate into quite a few bad apples.

That said, I'm strongly considering writing an old fashioned letter to upper management (customer service doesn't seem to escalate things). I'm two for two-faulty band saw, on arrival, and faulty mortiser, on arrival.

Quality should be designed in, and NOT tested out. Their processes need to be evaluated from top to bottom.

I really don't know whether or not I'd buy another Grizzly lower-priced power tool, at this point. Time is money. Inconvenience (or projects at a standstill) is money raised to the second power.

BTW: I love my Ridgid 6" jointer….


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

I have had nothing but trouble with Grizzly shipping…the customer serv is shoddy at best nice at first then goes south fast I am done with them at this point


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the same machine. Has worked great since the day I got it.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had the same jointer for almost 3 years and it has given me NO PROBLEMS. The only down fall is that I wish I would purchased a wider jointer to begin with.
I have several Grizzly power tool and have had no problems with any of them.


----------



## dragondncr (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought the Grizzly G0604x jointer. It came in a couple of weeks before Christmas, so I didn't get around to putting it together until after Christmas. When I opened the box that had the motor and cabinet, I stopped, grabbed a camera to take pictures. It must have been dropped. The cross pieces that the motor mounts to were extremely bent, I mean really bent. Without opening the other box, I called customer support. They asked me to check the contents of the other box. Everything seemed to look ok. They left it up to me whether I wanted to ship it back, or they could send me replacement parts. I opted for the replacement parts, which arrived in two days. I will give customer support an A++. But, as someone mentioned earlier, quality control seems to be an issue. The table and fence were stained, I' guessing rust. With some work, I did get that looking nice.

The other issues came up later, when I purchased the shelix head. I could not get either table to drop far enough to remove the existing head. The 4 clamp plates on each table were installed crooked, so they were not allowing the table to drop the full distance.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had good luck with Grizzly for 16 years and 7 different products. All companies can have a percentage of problems that's why you want a company with excellent customer service like Grizzly.


----------



## something_vague (Feb 25, 2010)

So earlier I in this thread I noticed that someone said that Ridgid Jointers are going on clearance at HD? I don't usually like to support HD but am in need of a Jointer and have heard good reviews about the Ridgid. The only other option I have locally is a Delta 6" jointer which have had mixed reviews. I really don't want to pay freight so that leaves me with the Ridgid. If it is going on clearance then I would jump all over it.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for the info on grizzly,i won't be buying from them either, but its tempting.
i saw the same bench in november also, that i would like to make.
did tou buy the "big wooden vise"?
i would like to use the wooden vise, but he's not taking any more orders for a few months.
did you have this problem and find another vendor? if so let me know,please.


----------

